# Pet pix...?



## batfish (Jun 14, 2004)

Maggie the Golden Retriever:  Bottle retriever training is thus far unsuccessful...


----------



## Oldtimer (Jun 14, 2004)

Sammy, the sidekick cat..


----------



## woody (Jun 15, 2004)

Grace, the Hunter.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jun 15, 2004)

I have the twin to her right here beside me...Lexi cat was a stray we got from the pound. Exact twin. 

 Here's Parker, Master and commander of the other two cats...


----------



## Maine woods Digger 2 (Jun 15, 2004)

OMG, oldtimer that looks like the prettyest car i have seen yet i love it parker hes my favorite so far lol, you got ur self a good car oldtimer lol


----------



## Dawny (Jun 16, 2004)

Mimi.. the driving chihuahua


----------



## bigkitty53 (Jun 16, 2004)

My late furry 'son',Trouble,bird's nest raider and aquarium fishercat extrodinaire...


----------



## bigkitty53 (Jun 16, 2004)

...And my latest bratkat,'Cheryl',Trouble re-incarnated!


----------



## luvtodig (Jun 16, 2004)

Here is my "puppy" Outlaw..he lives up to his name[]  he is 7 mo. old and already weighs 80lbs.  training on bottle digging is going slow..he has to stay home [] I don't want him to cut his feet on broken glass..besides he always wants to carry off what I dig up...


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jun 16, 2004)

Simba!  The mighty Lion King







 OOPS!  See next pic


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jun 16, 2004)

Simba! The Mighty Lazy Lion King


----------



## Larisa W. (Jun 17, 2004)

Here is Booger!!






 resting up.....for something sinister I presume..

 Larisa W.


----------

